# Toshiba fast tracks SCiB battery technology



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

It says it has power density in the description, but under specification it states max discharge current for a 4Ah battery is 8A, or 2C. Not such high power density.


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

tomofreno said:


> It says it has power density in the description, but under specification it states max discharge current for a 4Ah battery is 8A, or 2C. Not such high power density.


Power density is about wh/kg, or some other such measurement, not necessarily how much current you can draw out of it. More details on exactly what it can do would be nice, but they probably won't release any detailed specs until it goes to market.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

rillip3 said:


> Power density is about wh/kg



That's energy density, power density is kW/kg (proportional to current output and C rate)


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

CroDriver said:


> That's energy density, power density is kW/kg (proportional to current output and C rate)


Yup........


----------

